
Commits are programs - escot
https://blog.antipa.io/commits-are-programs/
======
informatimago
1- blogs without feedback/comments are useless, stop using them.

2- there's no point in considering commits as programs if it's not easy to
modify them. It is not easy with git. Nobody can remember the commands (we
have to google for each git action beyond git checkout git commit git push),
and the procedures are overly complex. Notably compared to writing programs,
if you want to consider a git commit history as programs.

So happy new year!

